# ¡Bocha ya va por los 3000!



## lazarus1907

Mi más sincera enhorabuena para ese culto caballero que, con encomiable paciencia y educación, continúa ayudándonos a todos en este foro.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Pero mire usted!!, uno se da vuelta y ya 1000 más. Así, calladito, pero dándole con todo a la máquina (la compu y la de la cabeza ).*
*¡¡ F E L I C I T A C I O N E S Y A D E L A N T E!!  *


----------



## Bienvenidos

*  ¡felicitaciones!  

CON CADA RESPUESTA TÚ NOS DAS LO QUE REALMENTE NECESITAMOS: ¡¡TERAPIA!!

A VECES NO SABEMOS CÓMO EXPLICAR CIERTAS COSAS....PERO TÚ; SIEMPRE LLEGAS CON TUS PALABRAS SABIAS..SE DICE QUE, "PALABRAS SABIAS CIERRAN BOCAS", COMO LA MÍA 

 TUS RESPUESTAS SIEMPRE SON DETALLADAS, Y NOS AYUDAS CADA UNO DE TUS POSTS

TE DEJO ALGO AQUÍ:
**Quien                             tiene tienda, que la atienda (y si no que la venda)

**PUES TÚ ERES DUEÑO DEL "GRAN ALMACÉN DE BOCHA"     

DEL FONDO DE CORAZÓN TE AGRADEZCO Y QUE TODO TE SALGA BIEN

Y QUE ME CORRIJAS CUANDO QUIERAS 
*​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, siempre se aprende mucho contigo, con tus magníficos aportes.

Sigue así, campeón.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Con mucha alegría felicito en sus 3.000 valiosos aportes a un forero muy culto, inteligente y amable.  *

*Muchas gracias, Bocha, por todas las veces que me has ayudado con tus magníficas respuestas.  Es una bendición tenerte en el foro.*

*Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## krolaina

Cuando un hilo es difícil de verdad ¿sabéis quién lo resuelve? Pues quién va a ser...¡¡¡BOCHA!!!. 

Feliz Tercer Postiversario​


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Bocha!! 

Mei


----------



## heidita

Me uno a este grupo de moradores de WR , sobre todo en lo de la paciencia y educación. Encomiable, desde luego.  ¡A ver si aprendo!  

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## irene.acler

Enhorabuena, Bocha!
Tuve la oportunidad de contar con tu ayuda por los foros, y te agradezco mucho!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Bocha, por tus tres mil aportes, simpre tan concretos pero tan sustanciosos a la vez. , y por suspuesto llenos de sabiduría...
Un Abrazo
Rosa


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades Bocha! Es un gusto ver que llegas a 3.000 mensajes de ayuda y aprendizaje mutuo


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Felicidades, a juzgar por esta foto ya lo estás celebrando.


----------



## Bocha

Gracias a todos: Lazarus, Rayines, Bienvenidos, Antpax, Soledad, Mei, Heidita, I love translating, Rosangelus, Krolaina e Irene por tan elogiosos comentarios. 

Pero sobre todo quiero agradecerles por todos los mensajes con los que diariamente, nosotros y 20.000 foreros más, construimos este sitio increíble. Para mí se ha vuelto indispensable. 

Grazie, merci beaucoup, danke schön, obrigado, thanks, spasiba. Uds las merecen.

(¡Ay! no sé como se dice en parsi, ni en chino, ni en hindi, ni en... )


----------



## fsabroso

Bocha Muchas Gracias!

Mis respetos a tus respuestas, siempre claras y precisas.

Saludos.


----------



## Mate

Bocha es un bocho del Buenos Aires. Lo dice, no sin un dejo de sana envidia, este rusito del Mitre. 


*Hats off to Bocha! *​ 
(not you man, you better keep it on )​ 

Mate​


----------



## Bocha

Muchas gracias Fsabroso y Mate. 


Bocha
(dolape santafesino y a mucha honra)


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, Bocha! No se te ve lo bastante por el foro de Francés-español, es una lástima, porque nos has ayudado siempre en temas puntiagudos.

Gracias por estas tres mil ayudas que has prestado a todos hasta ahora y por las próximas...

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Bocha

Gracias Gévy.

En realidad visito casi a diario los foros en francés, pero sólo puedo participar de manera ocasional, mi nivel no es el suficiente. Pero he refrescado mucho de lo que había aprendido en la Alianza.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Felicitaciones Bocha por los 3000 aciertos.

Un fraternal abrazo.


----------



## Bocha

Gracias Luis.

Otro fraternal abrazo.


----------



## micafe

Mi querido Bocha: (si no pongo los dos puntos me mata Lazarus) 

Para variar llego tarde, la verdad es que se me olvida que existe este foro. Pero no por eso mis felicitaciones son menores que las de los demás. 

Un cariñoso saludo y sigue iluminándonos con tus enseñanzas. Hemos aprendido mucho de ti todos.


----------



## Bocha

Muchas gracias Micafe.

¡Y mis felicitaciones por *tus 4000*!


----------



## Eugin

Tarde pero seguro, compatriota,  mis más sinceras felicitaciones...

Después de ver una respuesta tuya, ya no hay más nada que agregar... sólo que felicitarte por tu atinada intervención!! ¡Nos tienes mal acostumbradosss!!!

¡Un saludo lleno de reconocimiento por toooooooooooooda tu ayuda en este foro!!!

Eugin


----------



## Bocha

Muchas gracias Eugin.
(y a ver si hacés revisar tu teclado parece que las teclas de la *s* y de la *o *se te traban )

Cordiales saludos. 

Bocha


----------

